# gtr r34 with 2jz angine from oman



## game_over (Mar 29, 2006)

hi 
this is r34 with supra angine swap 2jz
with 88king turbo

anjoooooy
































































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

why?


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

lol


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

im with you FAZ..

why!


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

looking at the engine bay I would say its a GTT and not a GTR!

Richard


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Richard Bell said:


> looking at the engine bay I would say its a GTT and not a GTR!
> 
> Richard


Hats off to richard think he is right!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thats exactly my first thoughts that came into my mind....

.... WHY??!!!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Sacreligious!! But the car looks damn good being the bastard that it is lol, as do the others. Nice. Any specs on it though? Cause that turbo is quite hefty if i do say so myself.


----------



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> Thats exactly my first thoughts that came into my mind....
> 
> .... WHY??!!!



As he might got his hands on a cheap GTT and already got the engine layin around?  


By that said, i would never do it by myself


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

its the middle east and maybe they have to have LHD? and maybe LHD toyotas already exist, so transplanting LHD Supra engine & bits may be easier? 

the engine is also 3litre? and whilst i prefer the RB26 for sound, the toyota engine isn't bad and does make big power.

and maybe cos whoever did it could.

PS - i'll still go for an R34 with rb engine though.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

V1H said:


> whilst i prefer the RB26 for sound, the toyota engine isn't bad and does make big power.
> 
> and maybe cos whoever did it could.


I agree with those two. More so the last one cause at some point in time i want to twin turbo an SR20DET and put it into an HCR32 GTS-T, just to say that i can, did & have one. So the 2JZ powered Skyline is maybe just to say he could. But that's one i wouldn't do ever.


----------



## game_over (Mar 29, 2006)

yes inded 
its gtt 
V1H and to those who say whay 
the 2jz its more handling and can stand our weather
the rb26 its powerfull angine but u allways hear the crank 
we call it the rb crank not rb26
and soo expensive 
ps:sorry for english mistake


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

did someone beat out the rear guards?
they look FAT like... GTR FAT!

yes sacreligious, i guess someone wanted payback
for that top secret supra!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

skylife said:


> i guess someone wanted payback
> for that top secret supra!


:chuckle: 

Both great engines, suppose I could swap mine but what's the point?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Pointless. Probably used the 2JZ as it allows more space for the relocation of the PS & Brake MC, definitely less heat soak than with and RB (in/ex opposite sides to 2jz). Also looks like the firewall is now made out from tin foil (dodgy!)

Looks like and ER34 to me.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Is there 2JZ swap GTR with AWD?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Dont know,but why do you put www. stickers on your hood,when they have nothing to do with the cars,i mean GTR.com is a toolcompany and Racing.com is a racing website,that has nothing to do with gtr´s and oman,think the guy cant speak english and can´t understand what it means,and has not idea what internet is.










Just give him a tip,if he puts: emptybrain.com on his hood he is the coolest guy in town.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

easy tiger!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, I saw a standard white saloon car in Riyadh once with "The Lord of Darkness" written in *HUGE* letters on his back window, literally covered it. I was laughing so hard I nearly crashed.

The car with the Veilside front in the background looks a bit low !


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

GTRJack said:


> Is there 2JZ swap GTR with AWD?


I want to know how you can do it as well!!!


----------

